# Hey!



## EllieAndChestnut (Feb 10, 2018)

My name is Lauren, and I have two girls, Ellie and Chestnut. I'm not a breeder, but I do think that this forum could give me some useful information since I have only just received my mice on Christmas. I'm looking forward to posting on this forum and learning some new things!
P.S. - Here are my girls. Chestnut is the brown and white, Ellie is the gray and white.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there.Assume from the mice that you are in the U.S.A. Look forward to more pictures.


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello!  Your mice are very cute!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Lauren. Pretty girls you have!


----------



## Mahjling (Jan 25, 2018)

Your mice are gorgeous! 
Welcome!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Tina_lou (Sep 10, 2017)

Welcome. Love the brindle, I'd love to have one but I'm from the UK and you can't find them over here.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

